# [SouthBendServers] 256MB OpenVZ, 25GB RAID10, 500GB Transfer, IPv6 - $3.75/month



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

*About Us*

South Bend Servers is a Sustainable Data Centers, LLC company. We are a registered LLC in the state of Indiana. South Bend Servers operates out of Colostore, in South Bend, Indiana. We have signed a 1 year agreement on a 1/4th rack and will be moving in shortly.

*Our Hardware*

Supermicro Server hardware Intel Xeon 1230v2 series processors

Kingston Unbuffered ECC RAM

Seagate Drives

LSI MegaRAID Adapters 

View our Gallery

*Our Network*

Our network (AS12260) consists of Level(3) Communications, Cogent Communications, InterNAP, and UnlimitedNet, LLC. We have implemented a 6in4 network (HE.net Tunnel) to provide IPv6 access to our non-IPv6 network. We operate on a Cisco and Foundry/Brocade-based BGP network.

View our Looking Glass

*Operating Systems Available*


Debian 5, 6, 7 - 32bit and 64bit versions
Debian Turnkey Zencart, OwnCloud, PHPBB, Magento, and LAMP stack
CentOS 6 - 32bit and 64bit versions
Fedora 16, 17 - 32bit and 64bit versions
Ubuntu 12.10 0 32bit and 64bit versions
Ubuntu 10.04 Turnkey Wordpress
More available
*Our Offers*


OpenVZ Virtualization
Self-Managed
Located in South Bend, IN (Colostore)
Intel, Supermicro, Kingston, Seagate, LSI Server hardware
Virtualizor Panel (Integrated into WHMCS)
VPSBoard Exclusive Offers
7-day money back guarantee
_SB-256M_


256MB DDR3 RAM
256MB vSWAP
1 vCPU Core
25GB RAID10 Disk
500GB Transfer
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4 Address
*1 IPv6 Address (More available upon request)
$3.75 Monthly
https://sustainabledatacenters.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=28'>Order Now


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> LET Exclusive Offers


 

I had to chuckle a little bit when I saw this.  Looks like it isn't exclusive anymore?  

On a different note, glad to see you participating here.   (maybe next time don't put LEB Exclusive in your offer though)


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Welcome to the party.  Good to see another offer over here and a new company.

Is this out of Colostore?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 16, 2013)

*@*, 



Zach said:


> South Bend Servers operates out of Colostore, in South Bend, Indiana.


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Welcome to the party.  Good to see another offer over here and a new company.
> 
> Is this out of Colostore?


Yep! Great facility.  But you'd never know it's a datacenter if you drove by it. 



TheLinuxBug said:


> I had to chuckle a little bit when I saw this.  Looks like it isn't exclusive anymore?
> 
> On a different note, glad to see you participating here.   (maybe next time don't put LEB Exclusive in your offer though)


Hah, yeah.  I guess I should change that!


----------



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

Hey Zach! Hope to see SouthBend do well! Nice offer and let me know if I can do anything for you!


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> Hey Zach! Hope to see SouthBend do well! Nice offer and let me know if I can do anything for you!


Thanks Jarland!


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Fughetaboutit with the "exclusive" nonsense of offers.  If I were a provider I'd come up with monthly specials and that would be that.

Buyers want regular flow of ads and ads not on the same network all the time.  Aside from that, buyers don't care.  Manipulative little nerds running sites do though.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Hey, another Hoosier!


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hey, another Hoosier!


Yep! Wearing my IU shirt today!


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Zach said:


> Yep! Wearing my IU shirt today!


Nice! Used to work for IU, well, did catering and bartending at the IMU. Miss living in Bloomington, was hell of a fun town.


----------



## Zach (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Nice! Used to work for IU, well, did catering and bartending at the IMU. Miss living in Bloomington, was hell of a fun town.


Awesome! 

P.S. I have added a few promocodes for our SouthBendVPS services:

SBVPS10 - 10% off recurring

25OFFFM - 25% off for the first month


----------

